# Freehand und Vektorerstellung



## ballinstylez (24. Mai 2003)

Hi,
ich möchte in Freehand eine Vektordatei erstellen, in der eigentlich nur ein Schriftzug in einer bestimmten Schrift sein soll, und dass alles transparent in einer bestimmten Größe. Aber ich habe das nie richtig hinbekommen, kann mir da einer vielleicht mal eine genaue Anleitung geben, wie ich in Freehand sowas mache?
danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. Mai 2003)

Wandel deine fertige Schrift mal über: STRG + UMSCHALT + P in Pfade um
(oder Menü : Text ->  in Pfade umwandeln)

Dann gesht Du auf den Objektinpektor ( Menü: 
Fenster -> Inspektoren - > Objekt), dort auf die Palette : Füllungen und im obersten Drop-Down wählst Du Linse, in zweiten von oben Transparenz...

Nun kannst Du die Transparentstufe darunter deinen Wünschen anpassen!


----------

